# Winter Requirement for Aussie Dendrobium Hybrids



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 30, 2016)

For those who are successful, and those members here from Australia, how do you treat them in the winter?

I'm talking about a bit complex hybrids like Aussie Parade and similar hybrids.

I am well aware of the culture of Dendrobium kingianum, speciosum and such.

I mainly concerned about the warmth tolerance as I know kingianum type only blooms well with cold winter.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2016)

After a period of cool nights in the Fall, my Aussie Den hybrids are in my intermediate to warm greenhouse. Night temps 58 - 60ºF, day temps 68-72. I water them once a week in the Winter months, and I supplement the daylight hours to give them 10 - 12 hours of light. They are starting to bloom now.

I should add that most are potted in clay pots with diatomite as the media.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 31, 2016)

Already blooming? Wow~ 

Do you use large chunk of diatomite??
How would you say that compares to perlite??


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm not sure what you mean by large chunks. They mostly range from about 1/4 inch to 3/4 inch in size.

Perlite is too light. Although diatomite is fairly light, it is heavier when it is wet, and doesn't float as easily. The only thing I've used perlite for is to loosen a bark mix. I've not tried it as a stand-alone media. I've used diatomite both ways.


----------



## Stone (Jan 3, 2017)

Summer......10C to 35C

Winter.........5C to 15C

These are my outside temps.

No warmer than about 12C at night in winter for your hybrids. The day can be anything.

Lots of light in winter, fresh air at all times is vital


----------

